# Light Romantic Era Music



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Any recommendations for the lighter and more melodic pieces from the Romantic Era? The 2nd movement of Dvorak's 9th symphony is exactly what I like about the Romantic Era while Brahms is exactly what I'm not as fond of with that era. Too thick and hard to get into. If you can give me exact movements rather than whole symphonies, that would help as well.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Tristan und Isolde, Mr Wagner


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Tristan und Isolde, Mr Wagner


Careful, you could kill someone by doing that, you know >_>.

I'll throw out: Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake, Nutcracker, Sleeping Beauty and Johann Strauss II's waltzes (The blue danube etc.).


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Bizet's Farandole
Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet
Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto (especially movement 3) and Midsummer Night's Dream Overture
Dvorak's Slavonic Dances


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think most of the suggestions in this thread are dubious so far! 

Are you looking for any particular instrumentation?

I think you would do well to stick with Dvorak - there are some delightful lesser played pieces such as the 4 Romantic Pieces, Op. 75, which are extremely lyrical. His Piano Quintet is also a pinnacle of such music. You'd do well to browse his chamber music in general, but those are good starting points.

In the solo piano department, Chopin is the most obvious go-to guy. The Preludes in particular fit the bill, as do the Waltzes and some of the Nocturnes. Also, a recent discovery for me were Faure's Barcarolles, which I consider to be Chopin but interesting!  And there's surely no more obvious stop-off than Grieg's vast selection of _Lyric Pieces_ - the Wedding Day at Troldhaugen is most popular, but almost all of them would be good.

For orchestral works, I'd recommend the Overture and Polovtsian Dances from Borodin's _Prince Igor_, as well as his tone poem _In the Central Steppes of Asia_. Mendelssohn's Overture to _Athalie_ is perhaps a good choice too. Vaughan Williams's _Serenade to Music_ would add a nice choral twist.

You're right that Brahms would be generally off-limits in this regard, but you could try a handful of the Intermezzi (as opposed to Ballades or Capriccios) from any of the Klavierstucke groups.

Anyway, I hope you find something enjoyable there!


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Any recommendations for the lighter and more melodic pieces from the Romantic Era? The 2nd movement of Dvorak's 9th symphony is exactly what I like about the Romantic Era while Brahms is exactly what I'm not as fond of with that era. Too thick and hard to get into. If you can give me exact movements rather than whole symphonies, that would help as well.


Neoshredder,

I am very interested to hear why you don't like Brahms very much. You know, I may like what you don't, or some aspects or style of his music. For example, is it that he is sometimes complex enough and "thick" as you said, not very melodic etc?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

FYI, Brahms is _extremely_ melodic, just not in a traditional, lyrical, song-like way.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Anything by J Strauss. Much of his music has the lightweight feeling of the classical era, only with romantic orchestration and form.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

neoshredder said:


> Any recommendations for the lighter and more melodic pieces from the Romantic Era? The *2nd movement of Dvorak's 9th symphony* is exactly what I like about the Romantic Era while Brahms is exactly what I'm not as fond of with that era. Too thick and hard to get into. If you can give me exact movements rather than whole symphonies, that would help as well.


No, there isn't any. That's your lot. It's the ultimate slosh. Nothing else compares. You'll just have to fight your way out of the box one day. It's difficult but others have made it. Good luck.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

What about Brahm's 4th Symphony 2nd movement? 
It's quite "light" as it's got a nice melody and not thick.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Any recommendations for the lighter and more melodic pieces from the Romantic Era? The 2nd movement of Dvorak's 9th symphony is exactly what I like about the Romantic Era while Brahms is exactly what I'm not as fond of with that era. Too thick and hard to get into. If you can give me exact movements rather than whole symphonies, that would help as well.


I think you've started off badly, Brahms is not thick or heavy or any of these descriptions , actually Dvorak and Brahms have much in common.
Also,please don't start listening to bleeding chunks, they give you a false impression and you might be going back to the dreadful "Best Of" days'.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Mendelssohn symphonies


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

moody said:


> I think you've started off badly, Brahms is not thick or heavy or any of these descriptions , actually Dvorak and Brahms have much in common.
> Also,please don't start listening to bleeding chunks, they give you a false impression and you might be going back to the dreadful "Best Of" days'.


They may have a lot in common but they sound completely different. Credit them for not sounding alike and having their own distinct sound. And Brahms' Violin Concerto is the only thing I've liked so far but will check out movement 2 of Symphony 4. While in Baroque and Classical there is no need for best ofs, I think the 70 minute symphonies are a lot to listen to just for one movement you are interested in. Yes I have focus problems. I tend to zone out in long symphonies. I will check out more Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn, Bizet, and J. Strauss for those that recommended that. It may not surpass Dvorak's 2nd movement of Sym. 9 but will give me more music to listen to that I like.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Try the name Emmanuel Chabrier. Pieces Pittoresque and the orchestral transcription of it Suite Pastorale are favorites, as are Espana the orchestral rhapsody, Overture to Gwendoline and some others.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice find there Clavichorder. Found some. Edvard Grieg, Franz Von Suppe, and Rossini.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like I found some. Just had to look. It wasn't too hard to find them. Last.fm is a great source if you know how to use it. I thought Johann Strauss II would be perfect for finding these type of Composers and he was.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Assuming you are seeking more great light largos (plus adagios?), I suggest Dvorak's 3rd, 4th, 6th symphonies second movements that have the similar impact.

@Chrythes, Brahms 4th - II andante moderato has similar impression. Also his first symphony 2nd movement: Adante sostenuto

Another good mentions: 
Berlioz - Romeo et Juliette, Love scene Adagio
Sibelius - Symphony 3, Andantino con moto Quasi allegretto
And some of Schubert and Schumann works I don't recall exactly, except symphony 10 - andante.

It's really hard to find Largos in Romantic era 'symphonies'!



neoshredder said:


> Looks like I found some. Just had to look. It wasn't too hard to find them. Last.fm is a great source if you know how to use it. I thought Johann Strauss II would be perfect for finding these type of Composers and he was.


Grieg and Strauss have many great-light compositions.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

You can also check out these:

Rimsky-Korsakov: "Scheherazade" and Symphony #2 "Antar"
Mussorgsky: "Pictures in an Exhibition" orchestrated by Ravel
Mendelssohn: "Hebrides" overture


----------

